# Meet our newest rescue horse



## Marty (Sep 26, 2013)

This is Harvest Moon, AKA Harvey. He was discovered by a Good Samaritan who took him out of an impossible situation of starvation and neglect and turned him over to us. He has never had his feet trimmed, no shots, no worming, no nothing ever. He's about 8-10 years old. He has been confined in a 10' fence with his son all his life. There was a 4'high pile of manure and the owners shoved a bale of moldy cow hay on top of it for him to eat. This was all he ever had. There was no shelter and no water to be found.

One of his feet, instead of curling up, curled underneath his foot where it got stuck and continued to grow from there.

Harvey doesn't know a thing. Nothing. He's stand-offish and nervous. We are starting him from scratch to get him halter broke, tie and learn the basics. He has seen the vet and got his feet X rayed and got his first trim ever. He is not foundered at all and has a large belly of worms to get rid of. We believe he is a shetland mini cross and is measuring in at almost 37". He has a long road to go. No registration.


----------



## MiniNHF (Oct 23, 2013)

Poor thing! Always saddens me when people allow their horses to get in such a state instead of just re-homing them.




I cant wait till I move to SC so I can apply as a foster home to help out some of these horses.


----------

